# Hawaii Presidents Day Nissan Car Cruise



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Pictures, Videos, and a few words. Go here: http://www.geocities.com/hawaii_se-r/030217_PrezDay.html


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Y'all got out and about despite the major snow storm?

Wink, wink, nudge, nudge, say no more.


----------

